# Help!



## dknight88 (Jun 29, 2011)

I took my exam in March and passed. I have sent my resume and cover letter out. I have went to every employment agency in and around my area. I am constantly filling out applications. Since March I have been on 4 interviews and they have all said the same thing, I have no experience. I can not even get my foot in the door as a receptionist. Since May I went back to school to obtain my bachelors degree in business, because I feel as if I have wasted my time and money obtaining this certification. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas.


----------



## ortholg@yahoo.com (Jun 29, 2011)

My suggestion is to keep trying.  Also.. if you have ANY specialty experience.. as a coder or otherwise, I'd suggest you go after that same specialty with your coding credentials and then just blanket every facility and office in your area with resumes and cover letters in that specialty.  Also.. I think hospitial administration would be a good credential for a certified coder if you're looking for an offshoot to the coding.


----------

